# Post your picture of your Golden(s) being bathed or groomed.



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, not what you're thinking about Rob ... it's the skunk bath. She was not happy.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL!!! I was wondering what the red splotches were !!


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

Spirit's very first bath at the Breeder's house the day we brought her home !


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Charlie after her bath...notice the face,not a happy camper! Kinda looks like a drowned rat!LOL She got me back by jumping up on the couch and rolling around in my favorite spot until it was soaked


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

What a cutie! 




TwoGoldens said:


> Spirit's very first bath at the Breeder's house the day we brought her home !


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Yuck! I sure hope I never have to give that kind of bath!!




Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, not what you're thinking about Rob ... it's the skunk bath. She was not happy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, not what you're thinking about Rob ... it's the skunk bath. She was not happy.


 
Gosh, I thought she was getting highlights/lowlights put in her hair !!! ROFL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is probably my favorite Penny puppy pic....... getting ready for a sink bath with Daddy.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's lil Miss Scarlett....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  These are awesome!!!
Keep em coming


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy and Desi prefer to bathe in the pool . . .


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Closest thing I have besides them being in the pool is a day at doggie exercise!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

I got a few hope that alright :

















First bath





















































She's a big girl in the tub now lol I miss her when she was such a little pup:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Julia bathing Tia at Homeward Bound before we brought her home.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Maybe we should call him TOM now...*

He's really growing up - nine months old on Wednesday. Loved his bath today.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

does this qualify as being groomed?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Bathing Opus when we lived on the boat.

And Natasha... as a puppy.... About 3 seconds before she joined me in the tub.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

these are all ADORABLE !!!!! Love that butt shot of Natasha climbing into the tub..... TOO precious.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep them coming, these are great !!! 
I actually do not have any type of pictures but I do enjoy seeing yours !!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Just came across a photo of Bob having his nails clipped.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's me and Samantha at the dog spa...


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Maverick loved baths right from the start. =]
He absolutely loves playing in water.
These are a few shots from when he was around 3 months I believe. This was probably the second bath of his life. 
He is 7 months now and still *loves* bath time. =D


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I love all these pictures! So cute!!

This one cracks me up!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping back up for more great pictures..........


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Bath time is tomorrow - I will try my best!!!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok, I'll go. Here's Maggie after a trip to the doggie beach:


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

bath time fun with chloe!!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

This is my bridge boy Bailey after a nice brushing!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona is saying just wait dad, gonna get you back for this 










My hippie Fiona of fluffiness, believe it or not I had just trimmed her tail.










Looking pretty in a puddle.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Gosh, she is so regal...even in a puddle!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> Gosh, she is so regal...even in a puddle!


Aint that the truth.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Sawyer's very first bath after we brought him home, and now, the old pro (after a very dirty day rolling in mud!). Love the peanut butter trick on the side if the tub - learned that one from here!


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's Granger around 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Eli's Momma :) (Aug 10, 2012)

Eli has always loved the bath!! He has even jumped in the bath tub while i was taking a shower haha such a silly boy


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Another Bath!!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have never heard about the peanut butter trick for baths, thank you! I think you just made my life easier LOL



Lil_Burke said:


> Sawyer's very first bath after we brought him home, and now, the old pro (after a very dirty day rolling in mud!). Love the peanut butter trick on the side if the tub - learned that one from here!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No pictures*

I have no pictures of Tucker or Tonka being groomed or getting a bath!
They go to the Groomer and I never take pics of them after I brush them!
Darn!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I have never heard about the peanut butter trick for baths, thank you! I think you just made my life easier LOL


peanut butter also helps with hiccups!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley getting his tail brushed at a show:










Unhappy Lushie & Copley getting old school baths after tangling with a skunk:



























Tally getting a trim


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I love all of the bath pictures! Here are a few of Ripley at 5 months


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

This is Phoebe getting bathed. She hadn't been bathed for about 2 months so she was a little rusty on the whole thing. She came out clean and fluffy though!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AbbysMom505 (Jun 16, 2012)

A couple of pictures of my girls this weekend after their bath! I am also including pictures of their curly damp ears!  Love them! 


*~* Abby & Maggie's Mom *~*


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is a picture of Mercy when she was about 4 months old getting bathed. My son insisted on joining in.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Ooh I love this subject as we had such a funny incident this week with Chester :doh:
He is usually very reluctant to go in the bath but for whatever reason, only known to him, he followed me into the bathroom two days running and jumped up to the bath to get himself in!
The photos have their own story....:uhoh: with a little imagination and fun 

PLEEEASE can I have a shower Mum?! :crossfing










Yaaaay, it IS shower time! 










Please don't get my hair wet Mum, I need to wear this! I think it suits me! :uhoh:










Keep the curtain pulled please, I'm a bit shy! :curtain:










Am I clean enough yet?! :bowl:


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

And now for some major bathing! :doh: :uhoh:

The 'before' photo! Taken at the reunion of his litter and the younger same parents litter and Mum! As if he wasn't dirty enough, he then wanted to roll in some ground dirt and leaves :yuck:










And so for the bath! Sorry but there was NO way he was going in the house! :no:










And 'after'. Finally, desperate to get in..he prayed the water may have shrunk him enough to fit through the cat flap :crossfing








[/IMG]


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh, how I just loved all these pictures. Awww, trying to get into the cat door! 

So, what's the peanut butter trick? Put peanut butter directly on the tub? Never heard of that before. Makes sense though. 

Keep them coming! Love all the different personalities. xooxx


----------

